# James Ehnes Records Ysaÿe's Sonatas



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

*James Ehnes* is one of the very best violinists presently (... he still plays fabulously despite slowly becoming known  and having exceeded the age when soccer players retire).

He delights us with a *record of all Ysaÿe's sonatas for solo violin*. Even available on Youtube
Ysaÿe's sonatas by James Ehnes​Just, wow. Clean, good taste, everything.

I hope many people will discover Ysaÿe's music, especially his sonatas. His style is often called late romantic, so depending on what you use to listen, it may need a reasonable and well-rewarded effort. I believe these pieces are more easily accessible to the listener (... not to the violinist, forget it :devil:
2 I Obsession
2 IV Les furies
2 II Malinconia
5 II Danse rustique
3 _ Ballade
5 V Aurore​


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Enthalpy said:


> *James Ehnes* is one of the very best violinists presently (... he still plays fabulously despite slowly becoming known  and having exceeded the age when soccer players retire).
> 
> He delights us with a *record of all Ysaÿe's sonatas for solo violin*. Even available on Youtube
> Ysaÿe's sonatas by James Ehnes​Just, wow. Clean, good taste, everything.
> ...


Really nice. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------

